# who's in south FL and wants to ride



## srtlongbow123 (May 27, 2010)

i live in jupiter FL and i want to meet some guys and girls to ride i have a place for us to ride for free in hobe sound so if you live in FL and want to ride pm me and i have not rode the big cypress yet and i want to so pm me and lets see whats up my bike will be ready by next weekend im rebuilding the topend


----------

